
Supreme Court upholds patent review process, dealing trolls a blow - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/04/supreme-court-upholds-important-weapon-in-the-fight-against-bad-patents/
======
fspeech
Quote:

“This court has recognized, and the parties do not dispute, that the decision
to grant a patent is a matter involving public rights — specifically, the
grant of a public franchise,” Justice Clarence Thomas wrote for the majority.
“Inter partes review is simply a reconsideration of that grant.”

This is a healthy reminder that patent rights are government granted
monopolies that have to be enforced through government policing power.

